# Mittens playing with the iPad cat app



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My cat Mittens playing with my sisters iPad cat app. He keeps reaching underneath the pad to get the mouse when they run out from! Clever. He is such a zen guy! He loves the new cat apps she has. My sister had to tap the mouse to show him to go after it!

click on the picture to make it begin.


----------



## Curwhibble (Aug 11, 2012)

I love the way he kept trying to get underneath the pad! Smart boy, adorable video.

May have to get an iPad just for the cat apps.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I told my sister the same thing! I want an iPad just for the apps for my cats! They have spiders and gold fish on the app too!


----------



## kit-e-kat (Aug 4, 2012)

What app is it? I'm using my iPad and I have been looking for a decent game for them to use


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a cute and patient kitty!


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Cute!!

If I had an iPad though, I wouldn't let my cat play with it. Too expensive to be covered in paw prints and drool.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

That kinda looks mostly frustrating! How does the kitty "win"?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

He loves playing with it. If he hears the app he comes running thru the house to find it. It isnt frustrating to him.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Fun and Games for Cats from the Apple App Store. Under entertainment. Just for the iPad not an iPhone. The same developer has 5 other cat games available also.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

lololollllolol lollerskates, roflcopter, etc...

*Push Paws: "Game For Cats" iPad App Makers Stop Kitties From Buying Add-Ons
*

*By Neal Ungerleider*

| *July 23, 2012*


*After four-legged gamers racked up charges on their masters' MasterCards, the makers of iPad apps for pets unleash new controls. Who's LOLing now, cats?*









Everything was going purrfect. Until Fluffy found the iTunes store. 
The aptly named app development firm Hiccup has finally fixed a major meow mixup: The interface in their free iPad app, "Game For Cats," allowed felines across the world to download premium content add-ons by accident.
Like many iPad gaming firms, Hiccup opted to go for a freemium profit model. Their game comes loaded with a screen emulating a laser pointer, whose darting red dot is irresistible to most cats. But screens displaying other forms of virtual catnip--a mouse on a string, for example--cost 99 cents as DLC (downloadable content). There was only one problem: Early versions of the game had a user interface that made it extremely easy for cats to purchase the DLC with their paws--taking their human guardians (but not their credit cards) completely out of the equation.
T.J. Fuller of Hiccup told gaming industry site Gamasutra that, “We got in a lot of trouble [...] people were accusing us of tricking cats into making purchases. We got a ton of comments on our iTunes page, people accusing us of trying to rip of them off.”


sauce; Push Paws: "Game For Cats" iPad App Makers Stop Kitties From Buying Add-Ons | Fast Company


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

*What app?*



Mitts & Tess said:


> Fun and Games for Cats from the Apple App Store. Under entertainment.
> Just for the iPad not an iPhone. The same developer has 5 other cat games available also.


I just looked and can't find it. Of course, the App Store is an obstacle in itself.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I had to laugh when he reached underneath to try and figure out where the mouse went!


----------



## harv (Dec 24, 2011)

*What app?*



Mitts & Tess said:


> Fun and Games for Cats from the Apple App Store. Under entertainment.
> Just for the iPad not an iPhone. The same developer has 5 other cat games available also.


I just looked and can't find it. Of course, the App Store is an obstacle in itself.


----------

